# Timber king



## Gene Howe (Mar 17, 2012)

Anybody need to cut some 40' long stuff?

Timber king


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2012)

:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:

I guess if a guy wants to get into resawing old telephone poles but I don't see many 40' long saw logs that are 28" or less.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks like he did a good job of clearing his lot.


----------



## Gene Howe (Mar 17, 2012)

O said:


> :rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:
> 
> I guess if a guy wants to get into resawing old telephone poles but I don't see many 40' long saw logs that are 28" or less.



He used to do a lot of lodge pole pine...at least, it looks like it. long and straight. I'll bet there hasn't been one foot of hardwood through this saw.
With that monster CS you have, getting a log to 3" would just be another day at the beach, for you.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know Gene, I think all my recent injuries may be related to hoisting that thing too often making me old before my time. 

 

:crutch:


----------



## wood-junkie (Mar 17, 2012)

the woodmizer store in georgia has a 70' pine beam running the length of the store, worth the trip to ck it out


----------

